# Opening Weekend



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering how everyone's opening weekend turned out? How many animals deer/elk, how many bucks or bulls, anything in close, missed chances or tags filled?
As for me, I was hunting the northern region and snuck within 25 yards of a herd of deer first thing in the morning, but the only bucks were on the other side of a bunch of does. Then about nine in the morning I found a bunch of trees high up on a face were a bunch of deer had already shaded up, so I put the stalk on em. It took a while and a bunch of hard work as I had to go all the way up and around them in order to have some cover. I got to within sixty yards when they got up and started moving around. I watched as one buck moved to within 20 yards uphill from me, but stopped right behind a bush with only it's neck and head showing, before he finally spooked. Not a huge deer, but a tall 2 by 3. Tried to stalk up a couple of bucks durring the middle of the day but got busted by does both times. :x Finally in the evening sat on a spring and had a spike and a couple of does come within 20 yards, but I was turned the wrong dirrection and couldn't move without them seeing me. All in all it was a fun day with a couple of bucks inside 20, but couldn't get a shot off on either of them. But that's okay, it's a long season, that's what I love about the archery hunt! Let's hear your stories, either deer or elk!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I actually saw more bucks than does; how is that for surprising? On top of that would you believe all but one were yearlings? That really surprised me as the Price DWR office had estimated 60% winter kill of last year's fawns. Nothing of size whatsoever, but sure had fun doing a stalk of my own from 100 yards on a bedded buck; he started out looking like a good size deer as his head was somewhat obscured by a bush, the closer I got the smaller the estimate became. At 51 yards I became less careful as it became clearer that he was smaller than originally estimated  so away he went. Had two other easy chances at two points, but that was not the plan so I had fun watching them. Saw a lot of sage grouse, overall it was a fun day in that I was surprised to see that the herd did better than I had expected, but $100 in gas for one day, ouch!


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Saw a lot of sage grouse


Really? That is more suprising than all the bucks you saw.

Rut


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Tag filled at 7:45 in the morning on opening day.  

Saw one herd that had five bucks, three of which had racks bigger then 150-160 gross the other two, were two and three points. That’s when six good bucks came running right to me. I put my scope on the ground and ran behind a tree and waited for them to come. Most of the deer in this herd took a detour and went down but two came right toward me. I ranged the tree they would come buy and it said 41 yards. I couldn’t see the deer behind the trees yet but the first one to come thru the trees was the one I was after. It ended up going 27.5 inches wide and has 7x8 frame. I don’t know if they are all score able but they look great. 

The Wac'em made 3"x 8" inch entrance hole and stuck in the hind leg on the way out. _(O)_


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Tag filled at 7:45 in the morning on opening day.
> 
> Saw one herd that had five bucks, three of which had racks bigger then 150-160 gross the other two, were two and three points. That's when six good bucks came running right to me. I put my scope on the ground and ran behind a tree and waited for them to come. Most of the deer in this herd took a detour and went down but two came right toward me. I ranged the tree they would come buy and it said 41 yards. I couldn't see the deer behind the trees yet but the first one to come thru the trees was the one I was after. It ended up going 27.5 inches wide and has 7x8 frame. I don't know if they are all score able but they look great.
> 
> The Wac'em made 3"x 8" inch entrance hole and stuck in the hind leg on the way out. _(O)_


28 inches!!! Wow awesome. You must surely have pictures...


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a nice buck! Let's see those pics for sure.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, don't hold out on us. Let see some pictures of that pig.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since SW is trying to leave us salivating; I already saw the pic elsewhere, which I am sure that he will explain upon returning


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like a good one. I am excited to see more. Pretty heavy deer.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out yesterday and only saw one buck. I was with a freind who had never been and hadnt thought to teach him any hand signals. He kept motioning me to go around the back of the stand of trees insted of the front wher the buck was. The buck actually came out the back about 35-40 yards away and stopped but a doe came and stood infront of him. They looked at me a few seconds and bolted off. My freind was going nuts, He had never had such a rush and I think I got him hooked. We ran into a couple out in the middle of no where and it was refreshing to actually have a conversation with another group of hunters that didnt seem annoyed or irritated that we were ther. Most people out there just stick their nose up and go on their merry way if you try and talk to them. I didnt feel that way at all talking to thease folks. We talked a good hour to Rick and His wife. All in all it was a splended day with a few hikes and a lot of ground coverd.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dustin Pennington who owns Wasatch Front Muleys took about a hundred photos with his high quality camera. Thanks Dustin

I can’t wait to see the pictures myself. The only problem is he is still hunting. I will post a few some time this week when I get them.

The photo above is off my cell phone. I took it just after I found it. The buck has a prefect 4 point frame with 1.5 inch eye guards. It has great mass with bladed points, it also has a few small cheater points some of which probably wont be scoreable but they make this rack really unique to me.

Best of luck on your hunts!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright dammit... now that I know who you are.... :lol: Hey, congrats Scott. That buck is a bad dude for sure.... thanks for letting a newbie check it all out, all the way down to the final packing it up. You did a great job... you're right about that Wac-em. Looks like it zipped that deer right open. :shock: Those guys better give you some attention now... you've shot the heck out of the deer with them. I'm sitting looking at your picture in the calendar here. You keep it up, you're going to have to have Dustin put together a calendar of just your deer. :wink: About Dustin... he had a 50 yard shot at a nice 4 X 4 the next morning but the buck jumped his string and then they bailed off the side of the mountain. 11 bucks in that herd and Isaac and I were waiting for them to come across the face to us but didn't happen. Oh well, thats hunting right?? Except for you, lucky dude!! Anyway, way to be with that buck, its a dandy!! How was that hike down?? I can't wait to see Dustin's pictures either. That heart you gave Isaac.... it was alright, but man the taste was weird. Thanks for giving that to him, he had a lot of fun cooking it up. You and Jerry are some class guys, glad I finally got to meet you. I live right across from G's shop so if you're ever in there and don't mind me picking your brain about archery stuff or even just shooting the bull because we finally met, I'd be glad to visit with you again. Congrats again on the buck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a great weekend. Seen some big bulls that could not be shoot and some good deer. The group had a couple misses and close calls. great weekend even with no kills. Some learning to over the weekend and soem new spots for next year.

6x6 








5x5









nice little two point 









big 2x3


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

riverrat77 
Thanks for the response and it was nice to meet you also, best of luck with your hunt. If you need to pick a brain ill lend mine to be picked. About the trek out it was horrible. I have never packed a deer out of such steep country.

I got the heart picture on my phone and sat and looked at it for a few minutes and finally said to jerry what the heck is this picture. He started laughing and said it was the heart being cooked. I looked at it again and started laughing. Awesome!

I am going to name my buck the little big buck, this is why

#1
I come up with 160 gross when I measured him. This deer sitting next to my 185" buck looks more impressive. I must have screwed up some where because I was in a hurry to get the meat to the locker. I was being conservative on my measurements but didn't think I was being that conservative. My buck from last year grossed 161 and it is missing a g4 and doesn't have the mass this buck has or as tall of g2". So it should be bigger

#2
Get this I was kind of upset when I came up with the score because it was so low. I however was not upset when the meat locker weighed my backpack with everything in it and only came up with 58lbs "because he charges by weight." It had the deer cape and head, front and rear quarters, back straps, one tenderloin, spotting scope, little water, shirt, socks, underwear, range finder, knife, radio, and a bunch more crap I cant remember. 
"What a crock I know it weighed more than that because it took three guys just to get it on my back."

Last years deer meat was 120 lbs at a different meat locker this years total meat was 70 lbs. I had the same things last year as this year, back straps, hind quarters, front quarters, and tenderloins minus the heart lol.

#3 the deer is only a 3.5 year old deer

So Little Big Buck just seems to fit for me.

here is a picture of the heart lol


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear you about the steep part. Man, I've never been in country that steep before. Two hours hiking in and we made it down that hill in about an hour. Where you were at with that deer was probably A LOT steeper than where we packed out Sunday afternoon. Thats funny about the meat locker too.... It sure looked a hell of a lot more heavy than that when we were hoisting it up on your shoulders. :shock: Glad you guys made it down ok and everything. Thanks for the good luck wishes. Pretty funny about that heart.... don't know why he was so gung ho about getting it. That little tiny stove sure did a number on it though, didn't take long and it was sizzling away in the pan.... little tiny fuel canister and the MSR Pocket Rocket worked amazing cooking food all weekend. Little Big Buck..... fitting name. He sure looked nice sitting there on the hill. I showed my wife the pictures and her first words were, "Oh my God, that things huge!". LOL.... she thought it was pretty cool but of course asked where mine was. Figures.... :lol: . Anyway, enjoy the "good" parts of your deer and hopefully I get a chance to visit with you on the mountain again sometime.  I'm sure we'll run into each other sooner or later over at the shop.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

let see the deer.


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Scott sent you some pics of the buck. I was sure that buck was 170-180.


----------



## pacman (Aug 18, 2008)

Give me some credit how many people do you know who can pull out the heart with out even gutting it? (Just like Indiana jones & the temple of doom) 

And am I the only guy how likes to eat deer heart? Come on people eat eggs and look where they come from


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

pacman said:


> Give me some credit how many people do you know who can pull out the heart with out even gutting it? (Just like Indiana jones & the temple of doom)
> 
> And am I the only guy how likes to eat deer heart? Come on people eat eggs and look where they come from


People also eat head cheese............... -)O(-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

pacman said:


> Give me some credit how many people do you know who can pull out the heart with out even gutting it? (Just like Indiana jones & the temple of doom)
> 
> And am I the only guy how likes to eat deer heart? Come on people eat eggs and look where they come from


Nah man... it wasn't bad, just pretty strong tasting. Like I said on the mountain, throw some more seasonings on there and I'd be down for some more. :wink:

So... did anyone else tag out on anything on the opener?? Surely somebody else somewhere shot a deer over the weekend.... even if its just a doe, lets see some pics.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Scott, Congrats on another great buck!!! That's an amazing streak that you have going. The amazing part of your story is that you always seem to be in the right place at the right time. Lucky and good, that's a deadly combination. Looking forward to seeing more pics. Now you'll have some time to look for an elk.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Now you'll have some time to look for an elk.


For me!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Well my son and I had a lot of fun but no venison in the freezer "yet". Opening morning found us a little behind the deer with no shot opportunity. So we got out of the area without spooking them to bad so we could hunt the next morning. We went to where the private property is and bumped three 4 points out and Taylor could not get his arrow out of the quiver fast enough. But the deer knew we where there and we could not get closer than 80 yards. There was a 2 point that came within 35 yards but he was set on the 4 points and I didn't disagree. They got out of there safe that mooring and we decided this was where we would spend the evening hunt if we didn't get one later. We headed to another property, and to my surprise the deer where not there. As we left for lunch I saw a few guys dragging a nice buck to the road (public land) it turned out to be one of the bucks we where seeing on the private side he was working his way across the field and crossed the road in front of these guys (who turned out to be pretty cool) as they where heading to breakfast one got a shat at the better of the bucks a 3x4 I had seen bedding on the land we hunt. I told them I was happy for them. The only bad part is the scattered the herd away from the land we planned on hunting. So that area was shot for the next few days. I plan on hitting it by my self next week. Unless my son makes it down (its his moms weekend so cross your fingers) so the night hunt got screwed also, they where cutting. For some reason all the does came back to the field but not one buck was with them. So in the morning we got set up and almost everything was perfect. The deer where on the wrong side (where we where the day before) this time I drove over to what side leaving my son where we where. There where 3 bucks the nice three point here 








and another 3 point and a 2 point. I started toward them to drive them to my son. And he nice 3 point was standing broad side at 67 yards looking away from me. I was planning on shooting but it was such a nice shot I decided to take it. I pulled back and released my 60 yd pin sitting right under his spine under his shoulder. The arrow dropped short. Under his belly (that will teach me not to shoot my broad heads to make sure the distance is the same at 60yrds), I missed clean. The deer all ran right to my son who in his excitement pulled the knock off the string and his arrow dropped to the ground. He put the arrow back on now the 2 point was coming up and did the same thing. (afterword I talked to him about taking his finger off the arrow when pulling it back) the night hunt found him pulling back on the same running 3 point at 60 yrds and not releasing because the deer would not stop. I am proud of him and hope we get many more hunting opportunities in our future years. This was his first year hunting deer and I think I hooked him for life. Next year I told him I would buy him his own bow, he is so excided. I am too to tell you the truth.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

here is one pic 








when I get the story done ill post a few more
i taped him out at 160 gross."

"I think I messed up the score what do you think"

27.5 in wide with 7x8 some of the points I call a point might not be called points but I sure like them. ill have to post a few side pictures when i get them. so you can see the extra points and the bladed g3's.

I also went out tonight to try and get Jerry Slaugh and Tyler Anderson a buck and pick up my camp. wouldnt you know it I just so happend to get to with in 65 yards of a bedded 31" buck with a big cheater on his left side. the buck had no idea I was there. I just cant believe my luck.

good luck guys.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

what the heck is the problem with my pictures on this forum? I can only see half of the deer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> what the heck is the problem with my pictures on this forum? I can only see half of the deer.


The pictures are too big. Put them in a photo program and downsize them to about 640 pixels wide.

Nice deer.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

SWbuckmaster........................SAWEET!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

SW Congrats on a nice buck there. Thats a dandy for shure. You all was get closer to the bigger bucks when you filled your tags.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Geez that thing is awesome!!! You are one lucky guy seeing all that game. I am sure that it helped to hike in the steep stuff that you did. Thanks for the pic, keep em coming! ps he looks a lot bigger than 160 to me. You should do an article in Eastmans. I bet they would love to hear your story and they may even give you a few bucks (No punn intended). :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That picture doesn't do the slope justice.... just cutting it up, that buck slid another ten yards down the hill. Dustin does take some nice pics eh??  Thats a great one there Scott and the bigger picture came through fine on the work computer. Crazy about that 31 incher... close to camp or were you further to the south?? Man, you just have the big buck mojo working for you or something. :lol:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

no blood this weekend, I saw 11 bucks sat morning and 9 sunday. Passed up a couple 2's and 3's. The biggest I saw was about 29-30 wide 3x5. But I heard him sneaking out on me when I was closing the distance. I saw about infinity elk... but I didn't glass them much, I had four 4-points at 70 yards I was trying to get on. But any bull that has 100 cows already is probably pretty big. Passed up a coyote at 20 yards as well. It was a good weekend, lots of action. I only saw 4 deer that weren't bucks. I was at 11000 feet the whole time. I don't know how much more I'm going to hunt deer though, my wyoming moose season open's the 1st.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Swbuckmaster. Super buck!!!, Just got to go where the people ain't, to insure a great hunt.As for myself. I'll never hunt Fairview Canyon again.. What a ZOO!! The place has just gone to he--. Doggin 4 wheelers goin 50 mph and people .. Wow!! I really think they should close the place down for a few years to deer hunting .. Lot a elk>>>>


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

We saw a lot of nice deer, some close, some two caynons away!! No kills, just missed chances.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunted hard yesterday in the western part of the Northern unit. Didn't see much to get excited about. Like always it was awesome to get out in the field and enjoy nature.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Riverrat77 
The buck was dead center in the middle of the mountain right near the top laying in the open meadow. I closed the distance on the back side of the mountain and popped over right on top of him. The wind was perfect and I had one more tiny ravine I could use to close the distance further. Once I got on phone and had Jerry and Tyler in position I just stood up and aimed my imaginary bow in their direction and shot all three. The deer looked at me and just stood up but they wouldn’t leave. I had to yell and clap my hands to get them to move. They weren’t in any hurry they just walked over about a hundred yards and looked back at me until it was too dark to see them any more. I then headed back up to pick up our camp. Those deer seem to know who is hunting them and who isn’t. Maybe the new camo for pressured deer should be just a white tee shirt.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

those are some nice bucks, but no ones been out elk hunting and got any stories? Those are my favorite ones to hear.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a few. Just waiting to get my pictures downloaded. :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I got a few. Just waiting to get my pictures downloaded. :wink:


They ready yet?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I got a few. Just waiting to get my pictures downloaded. :wink:
> ...


Suckers' always keepin' us in suspense! He's like an enigma...wrapped in really dark tinted glass.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Why's he winking??? is this all a big game to you tree. You know what hurts the most? The lack of respect....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm winking because I think you're cute Brian. But who wouldn't? You are one sexy *&%#$.

Oh yeah :wink: .


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, Here it is.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9239


----------

